# Super pet Ferretrail funnel playground kit



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking of purchasing this. Does anyone have this product and do your rats actually USE it? 











http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fer...JGSW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326475766&sr=8-1


----------



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting that for my boys, they like to tunnel and crawl through things so I'm sure they'd like it. If your ratites show interest in tunneling or crawling through things I'm sure they'd love that.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I wanna play in it o-o
So... I should probably find a way to shrink myself xD


----------

